# video of a glock 18 with a drum magazine



## KenpoTex (Jun 16, 2006)

I want one! 

http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/articles/military_photos_2006527235647.asp


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2006)

Dude...do they make one for the 30?


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 16, 2006)

i that this a while back.  my first thought...wow.  my second thought...why?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I want one!
> 
> http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/articles/military_photos_2006527235647.asp




Hmmmm To drums shot out in around 4 seconds from the video play timer. 

SWEET!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> i that this a while back. my first thought...wow. my second thought...why?


 
You never know when you might need to take an army...


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Jun 17, 2006)

It must be close to 1100 RPM cyclic.  I get to fire full auto weapons from time to time but none that run quite that fast.


----------

